# Finally got my kayak



## mrbama97 (Feb 14, 2013)

I finally got our first kayaks.:thumbup: Yes, that is plural. We got 2 kayaks. We bought a Jackson Big Tuna in Limon and a Perception Tribe 13.5 in Lime/Yellow. 

We were only going to get one kayak for me and if one of my 3 daughters or my wife wanted to go paddling or fishing they could join me. As it turns out, when we went for a test paddle trying to decide between a Nucanoe Frontier or the Jackson Big Tuna that none of the 3 girls wanted to be left out. My wife said we would have to get 2. So we went home and discussed our options. I held out for the Big Tuna, but she didn't have to have one that elaborate for just paddling. She doesn't really care to fish. She just likes to eat fish. So after talking with Tony at the Fairhope Boat Company, we decided on the Big Tuna and the Tribe. The Tribe can seat my wife and 2 of the girls and I can have one with me.

We picked up the boats Saturday and off we went to Five Rivers to try our hand at this new sport. My wife and youngest daughter (8) took the Tribe and my oldest daughter (12) and I took the Big Tuna. My 10 year old decided to go to a friends for a spin the night party. Her loss. Both boats paddled very well. My wife said she never felt nervous about the Tribe's stability. The conditions were wonderful. There was a slight breeze and being this was our first time out we had zero problems. The only thing I know I need to do is get some scupper plugs for the Tribe around the seat area. My wife and youngest mentioned having a wet booty. They are already talking about going somewhere again this Saturday weather permitting. I may modify my trailer with a removable rack and I need to figure a way to store these in the garage and get them off the floor to conserve space.

I want to thank Tony and his staff at the Fairhope Boat Company for all there help.

Sorry for the length.


----------



## jasoncooperpcola (Jan 2, 2008)

Congratulations! Nothing better than getting the entire family involved.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

That's great! Good choice on the tuna, it's a tank for sure.


----------



## FLSalomon (Oct 3, 2007)

Excellent - nice post. Good to hear the whole family is involved. Getting out on the water in a kayak is a wonderful experience, fishing only makes it better... I took our daughter out fishing several times when she was 10, now she is 18 and on to other things. I am still trying to get my wife out on the water.


----------



## mrbama97 (Feb 14, 2013)

Thanks everyone. It was really enjoyable and relaxing. I hope to actually get to fish soon, but it seems they are already making a list of places they want to go. At least I am off on Friday's. Hopefully the honey-do list won't start getting longer so I can slip away.

I also would like to thank all the reviews and opinions members on this site have posted about the yaks they have. The knowledge here help make the decision easier.


----------

